
Space: It's cold. It's boring. It's not our concern - randyzwitch
https://theweek.com/articles/937835/space-cold-boring-not-concern
======
_Microft
(Upvoted for visibility, not agreement.)

Contrast this excerpt from the article

 _[S]pace is simply not a good place to go. It has no history, culture,
museums, or restaurants. The celestial nihility is immensely boring and
perpetually unpleasant. The scale is all wrong for us. Your accommodations, at
least in our lifetimes, would be something like a glorified camper trailer,
and your food would at best rise to the level of a TV dinner. [...] Visiting
space would be the most miserable road trip ever devised, except when the
vehicle breaks down, you die._

with the following quote

 _Kirk: You know if Spock were here, he 'd say I was an irrational, illogical
human being for going on a mission like that. [pause] Sounds like fun!_, from
[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Star_Trek_Generations](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Star_Trek_Generations)

I suppose these two individuals, one real, the other imaginary, have vastly
different ideas of what a fulfilling life should look like. So do I.

~~~
randyzwitch
Yeah, I don't agree either.

For example, it feels like the author would argue that it's "worth" seeing the
Grand Canyon, but not worth seeing Space. But the idea of being outside of the
Earth's atmosphere, or better yet being able to see the entirety of Earth from
the Moon would change my life in ways I'm sure I can't even imagine.

~~~
_Microft
It indeed seems to have that effect on astronauts! It's called the "Overview
Effect". Here is a link, just in case you haven't already read about it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_effect)

~~~
randyzwitch
I hadn't, thanks!

------
erik_seaberg
Population goes up, useful land does not. That’s why we’re paving suburban
farmland and cutting and burning rainforests and even going to war. I agree
that space makes Antarctica and Death Valley look inviting, and major
settlements in those places would be good practice, but how feasible is that
while we’re limited to a share of the energy and resources readily available
on Earth?

